
Think Perl 6 mega book review - fiberbrb
http://i-programmer.info/bookreviews/116-perl/10946-think-perl-6-how-to-think-like-a-computer-scientist.html
======
sn9
_Allen Downey_ wrote a Perl 6 book?! Wow. Definitely checking that out. His
_Think Python_ is my go-to recommendation for a introductory Python book.

Link to the Perl book: [http://greenteapress.com/wp/think-
perl-6/](http://greenteapress.com/wp/think-perl-6/)

